# Sad day!!!!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Put the plows away for the summer, until next year snow gods!:waving:

My dads truck and mine!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dollys


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice do you have a lift or anything on that truck it looks higher then the other


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

K20Fisher;550402 said:


> Nice do you have a lift or anything on that truck it looks higher then the other


Yeah...i have a leveling kit and put on 285's! I like how it sits! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I love those high dollar plow dollies........great idea


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

yes spring is here it looks like. I already started a mulch job I had planned and went and picked up a couple of yards of mulch. All the plows are still on but i doubt we will use them again.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Danscapes;550408 said:


> I love those high dollar plow dollies........great idea


Haha thanks...yeah got them from home depot, and just cut the center out of them! Works well!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ABES;550410 said:


> yes spring is here it looks like. I already started a mulch job I had planned and went and picked up a couple of yards of mulch. All the plows are still on but i doubt we will use them again.


Nice man, yeah i wish the rain would stop around here! I have started all my clean-ups, did u get snow a few days back?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

tls22;550412 said:


> Nice man, yeah i wish the rain would stop around here! I have started all my clean-ups, did u get snow a few days back?


Ya we had 6" of snow on monday night i got 11 hours of plowing in but now all the snow has melted and I just cant sit around the house anymore I want to get to work. ussmileyflag


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ABES;550420 said:


> Ya we had 6" of snow on monday night i got 11 hours of plowing in but now all the snow has melted and I just cant sit around the house anymore I want to get to work. ussmileyflag


I hear that, the winter was so boring around here! Im glad im back at work, i hate rain outs!


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Not to be mean, maybe theres a reason, but why do you have the plows all the way up? I hate when our guys do that. I'm weird like that, and think it looks "tougher" with it closer to the ground. Nice trucks by the way!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snowplow71;550436 said:


> Not to be mean, maybe theres a reason, but why do you have the plows all the way up? I hate when our guys do that. I'm weird like that, and think it looks "tougher" with it closer to the ground. Nice trucks by the way!!!


Thanks man, yeah i just took the picture where i left the blades! I have no preference on where they sit, but when im in travel plow it is low and angeled to keep the eng cool!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE TRUCKS TIM ........ I MUST SAY WHERE CAN I GET ME A SET OF THEM MEAN AZZ DOLLIES *


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;550459 said:


> *NICE TRUCKS TIM ........ I MUST SAY WHERE CAN I GET ME A SET OF THEM MEAN AZZ DOLLIES *:QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks nick....i got the dollys at home depot, they work well! I cut the middel out of them so the skies could sit! I might screw some boards to two of them next year!:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey man its not all that bad we really never had a winter anyhow LOL i put on my summer wheels and tires yesterday better save the meats for next winter hahaha


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

u shud keep them on in case of flooding.....


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im about to do the same thing as far as putting them away goes. right now im making a few brackest so that i canstack one plow on top of the other one. i have a bobcat with forks so this makes it easer to do this. nice trucks by the way:salute:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Spring is here for the most part. My plow was put away about a month and a half ago. Time to get the trailer out and the mowers going again.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yep spring is here, last week I was putting the snow stuff away a getting out the lawn care stuff


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Yup, sad is right!! It has been a pretty sad winter! Did a bunch of spring cleanups last week. Pulled out the rest of the equipment and started all the pm on it tuesday. I guess when I'm done with that, I'll give the plow a final bath, soak her down with FF and tuck her in for the summer. Hopefully we'll have a better winter next time around. On the bright side, fishin season is almost upon us, we should hold a contest on here to see who catches the biggest striper this year!!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks like the apple doesn't fall far from the tree! GMC's look awesome!!! The BEST TRUCKS out there! Looks AWESOME Man!:waving:


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

You should be up here in Northern Wisconsin, over the next 24 hrs they're predicting 7-15 inches and we will probably get it. You want snow, you can have it. We've had a record for the winter, most snow in the past 100 years. *Have snow, will trade for spring.*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

mkwl;551765 said:


> Looks like the apple doesn't fall far from the tree! GMC's look awesome!!! The BEST TRUCKS out there! Looks AWESOME Man!:waving::QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks matt, yeah i like the gmc alot! Im so busy right now, i forgot what it was like to work every day! Did you ever get those reverse lights in ur truck?
> 
> ...


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

golfin..........


----------

